# Halo Sight **** Burris Fastfire for hunting?



## Bowbenderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Ruger Super Redhawk 454,  anyone use a burris fastfire for hunting?  How do you mount it on a ruger with the cut-outs on a ruger for scope mounting?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 17, 2013)

Weigand makes a mount that fastens to the cutouts and then allows you to use almost any scope or red dot.
http://www.jackweigand.com/Redhawk_Blackhawk_Bisley_Hunter.html

I have been using one on my Redhawk with a Ultradot for several years with no problems.
There may be some other options too.

I have never used a Fastfire or any other open type red dot but have used several of the tubed versions.


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 19, 2013)

I know its not a SRH but here's the deal on my SBH Hunter...

I've been on a .44 mag kick for the last several months and will probably be using my Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley Hunter in .44 most of this coming season.  I have a Fastfire 3 mounted to it which is AWESOME, making those intermediate-range shots (20-60y) MUCH easier to make, although I took the FF3 off a week or two ago to play with open sights for a while.  (It takes about 3 minutes to put the FF3 back onto the Ruger and minimal shots to ensure the sight is still sighted in, so I just keep the FF3 and its wrench in my .44 case so I have options).  I'll be using a warm handloaded 250-255gr WFN or Keith hardcast at 1250-1300fps which, after my recent firelapping project, allow me to get sub-1" 25y groups with OPEN SIGHTS.... Can't wait to get a deer with ol' Blackie!

Ruger SBH Bisley Hunter


----------

